# Outcast Family Fishing Rodeo



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Captains meeting June 7th at 6:30pm. Fishing starts immediately after the captains meeting and continues until 4pm on Sunday June 9th. The entry fee is $20 per person and kids 12 and under fish for free. Day Break Marina is the tournament headquarters. Scales are open from 3pm-7pm on Saturday the 8th and from 2pm-4pm on Sunday the 9th. 20 species in the junior division and 18 in the open division. Open division prize packages are valued at:
1st-$200
2nd-$125
3rd-$75

Junior division packages are valued at:
1st-$100
2nd-$50
3rd-$25
All prizes are guaranteed.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

always a great family rodeo, the kids cant wait. Anyone that has kids should fish this rodeo its by land or sea so no boat needed and the guys at outcast always try to make the kids feel like "big time" anglers.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

capt'n slim said:


> always a great family rodeo, the kids cant wait. Anyone that has kids should fish this rodeo its by land or sea so no boat needed and the guys at outcast always try to make the kids feel like "big time" anglers.



+1 good family fun.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Is there somewhere that has a list of species that are in the open division?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Categories*

Open Division
Bluefish
Bonito
Cobia
Croaker
Dolphin
Flounder
Grouper
King Mackerel
Pompano
Redfish
Snapper
Spanish Mackerel
Speckled Trout
Triggerfish
Wahoo
White Trout
Whiting

Junior Division
Blue Crab
Bluefish
Blue Runner(hardtail)
Bonito
Croaker
Dolphin
Flounder
Grouper
King Mackerel
Pinfish
Pompano
Redfish
Skipjack(ladyfish)
Snapper
Spanish Mackerel
Speckled Trout
Triggerfish
White Trout
Whiting

I hope this helps.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

dang, me and my buddy are fishing Big Lagoon all weekend in kayaks. Hope it is not crowded with boats.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

outcast said:


> Open Division
> Bluefish
> Bonito
> Cobia
> ...


Thanks! I've never fished this one but Looks like a fun one. I will be fishing out of my kayak so see everyone there!


----------

